# Peripheral Vascular Coding



## SantaMaria (Oct 15, 2007)

Looking for vascular coding seminars/workshops, preferably in the MA or RI areas.  Any suggestions.


----------



## JBankhead (Nov 28, 2007)

check out www.medicalassetmanagement.com or Dr. Z's website...they do have few seminars or workshops offered each year.


----------

